# FYI: Sale on DVD Boxed Sets



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Big sale at Buy.Com on over 70 DVD movie/season boxed sets. Two that are of particular interest to me are the Stanley Kubrick and Oliver Stone sets.

Check it out.

www.buy.com/retail/videos/store.asp?sssdmh=dm5.26900&loc=6866


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

From the Earth to the Moon was an amazing HBO series about the Apollo space program. Get it while you still can as they have it on sale there....


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BobMurdoch _
> *From the Earth to the Moon was an amazing HBO series about the Apollo space program. Get it while you still can as they have it on sale there.... *


It's hardly on sale at buy.com. Try www.dvdpricesearch.com and you'll find it for nearly $20 less.

Bobby C


----------

